# Where to find embroidery



## ataraclothing (Aug 11, 2008)

looking for online wholesalers who deal with customized embroidery designs?
if anyone could give me some sites or some dealers they know of that would be extremely helpful.

Im located in Rochester, NY closer the better to keep costs down and less of a carbon footprints, hah.
Thank You,

Matt
Atara Clothing


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I use Fawn Industries, Inc and Fawn Embroidery Punching Services, Inc. next door to you in PA. They are awesome.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Hartwell Apparel (www.hartwell.com) also offers their own line of shirts, jackets, etc and offers in house embroidery.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you need stock designs or a digitizer?


----------



## bjstyl2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Vantage Apparel (Vantage Apparel - The Official Site) also has products and does all types of decoration in house.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Matt, can you be a little more specific in what you are looking for? Post here or PM if you prefer. I'm in central NJ and we do custom embroidery. I also recently purchased a dye sublimation printer and a DTG Kiosk direct-to-garment printer that we are learning how to use.


----------



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

*If u have logos so i think digitizer is better or u can download many designs free on the internet if u dont know i will let u know*


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::


----------

